# Looking to buy cheap receiver.



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm lookin to buy a cheap (but decent) receiver, by cheap I mean under 200 and closer to 100 is better.

My only true necessities are an optical audio input for my Xbox 360, an input for my PC and for my TV. I'd like it to be 5.1 and have a built in sub amp (is that common?) because I don't want to buy a plate amp.

Thats pretty much it, my setup now is a bookshelf system, and because it only has one Aux input, with both my TV and PC running to it, the PC volume works fine, but for the TV to get any sound it needs to be cranked and even then it's not loud at all.

Normally I'd be fine without asking this question, but since I've never purchased home audio before, I don't know whats good, what to skip over, and where to even buy something like this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Probably won't find many with a built in sub amp.


http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/BOSTONAV610/BOSTON-ACOUSTICS/Avidea-610-DVD/Receiver-5.1-Surround/1.html

http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/ONLTXSR304BLK/ONKYO/TXSR304-5.1-Channel-Home-Theater-Receiver-BLACK/1.html


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

7.1 Channel Home Theater Receiver w/ Amplifier 
Built-in decoding for Dolby Digital EX, DTS, DTS-ES, DTS 96/24, DTS Neo:6, and Dolby Pro Logic IIx decodes just about any disk you put into it. (Manufacturer Recertified) 
eCOST.com Part #35638362 
Mfg. Part #RXD206B REF In Stock $78.99 



2 JVC 
7.1 Home Theater Receiver 
110W of power per channel along with the quality of Dolby Digital sound. it turns your home into a home cinema with all the tools you’ll need to enjoy your movies, music, games and TV, as well as music from your PC.(Manufacturer Recertified) 
eCOST.com Part #35638371 
Mfg. Part #RXD205S REF In Stock $78.99 



3 JVC 
7.1-Channel XM-Ready Home Theater Receiver with USB PC Link 
Getting a RX-D211S Home Theater Receiver component is a bold and affordable way to start. (Manufacturer Recertified) 
eCOST.com Part #35638354 
Mfg. Part #RXD211S REF In Stock $84.99 



4 JVC 
7-Channel Audio/Video Receiver w/ XM Radio Tuner & USB Input (Model RX-D212B) 
Video Signal Up-Conversion, 7-Channel Receiver Featuring XM Ready & PC Connection via USB and Hybrid Feedback Digital (JVC Recertified Model) 
eCOST.com Part #37273521 
Mfg. Part #RXD212B REF Temporarily Out of Stock $84.99 



5 Denon 
AF/FM Stereo Receiver (DRA-395 - Open Box) 
The DRA395 includes random preset memory tuning for 40 stations (AM/FM). FM stations can be searched by the tuner, and automatically stored in the preset memory up to 40 stations,(Manufacturer Recertified - Open Box) 
eCOST.com Part #40649998 
Mfg. Part #DRA395REF-OBD1 Temporarily Out of Stock $92.99 



6 JVC 
7.1 Channel Home Theater Receiver - Black (RXD302B) 
This audio/video control receiver delivers an awesome 110 watts per channel, bringing all of your music and movies to life with 7.1-channel surround sound (Manufacturer Recertified) 
eCOST.com Part #34519898 
Mfg. Part #RXD302B REF In Stock $92.99 



7 JVC 
7.1 Channel Home Theater Surround Receiver w/ HDMI (RXD401S) 
This Receiver Delivers an Awesome 110 Watts per Channel ... Bringing all of Your Music & Movies to Life with Clear, Powerful Concert-Style Sound. Dolby Digital EX, Dolby Digital, Dolby Pro Logic IIx, HDMI Input (Manufacturer Recertified) 
eCOST.com Part #34519901 
Mfg. Part #RXD401S REF In Stock Was: $104.99 
Price: $99.99 



8 Onkyo 
Stereo Receiver w/ XM Radio Tuner (TX8522) 
100 Watts Per Channel, Discrete Output Stage, Multiroom Connection, XM-Ready, Dolby ProLogic, Automatic/Manual Tuning, Black Finish (Recertified by ONKYO) 
eCOST.com Part #40159585 
Mfg. Part #TX8522 REF Temporarily Out of Stock $104.99 



9 Onkyo 
5.1 Channel Home Theater Receiver (TXSR304) 
Dolby Digital, Dolby Pro Logic II, 65 Watts x 5 Channel Power Output, 9 Digital Soundfield Processing Modes, Fully Discrete Output Stage Amplifiers For All Channels (Manufacturer Recertified) 
eCOST.com Part #40236464 
Mfg. Part #TXSR304 Temporarily Out of Stock $104.99 



10 Denon 
6.1 DTS Home Theater Receiver - Silver (AVR-485S) 
110 Watts Per Channel x6, Built-in Dolby Digital, DTS and Dolby Pro-LogicII, AM/FM Tuner, Home Theater Receiver. (Recertified by Denon) 
eCOST.com Part #2637772 
Mfg. Part #AVR485S Temporarily Out of Stock $109.99 



11 Denon 
7.1 Dolby Digital DTS Surround Receiver (AVR-486S) 
75w x 6, Dolby Digital EX, dts 96/24, Neo:6, ES Discrete & Matrix 6.1, Dolby Pro Logic IIx, high current descrete amplifiers. (Manufacturer Recertified) 
eCOST.com Part #3286244 
Mfg. Part #AVR486S REF In Stock $109.99 



12 Denon 
AM/FM Stereo Receiver (DRA-295) 
The DRA295 provides a PRE OUT terminal that lets you connect another amp so that you can enjoy the same source in sub-room 1 that you have in the main room. 
eCOST.com Part #2115790 
Mfg. Part #DRA295 Temporarily Out of Stock $117.99 



13 Denon 
7.1 Channel Home Theater Receiver (AVR-1506) 
7.1 Dolby Digital EX @ 75 watts per channel equal power, virtual surround 2 speaker mode, 32 bit DSP processor, DTS-ES decoding (Manufacturer Recertified) 
eCOST.com Part #35126383 
Mfg. Part #AVR1506 REF In Stock $124.99 



14 Denon 
7.1 Channel Home Theater Receiver - Silver (AVR-686S) 
75w x 7 equal power, Dolby Digital EX, DTS ES, DTS Neo, auto setup & calibration with included mic, 5/6/7 channel stereo (Manufacturer Recertified) 
eCOST.com Part #3232724 
Mfg. Part #AVR686S REFURB In Stock $132.99 



15 JVC 
7.1 Channel Home Theater Receiver - Black (RXD412B) 
110w per channel, XM Satellite Radio Ready, HDMI input, signal up-conversion and DCDi deinterlacing technology from Faroudja (Manufacturer Recertified) 
eCOST.com Part #37118416 
Mfg. Part #RXD412B REF Temporarily Out of Stock $139.99 



16 JVC 
7.1 Channel Home Theater Receiver - Silver (RXD411S) 
Beautifully designed 7.1 channel x 110W receiver you will find and abundance of features. H.D.M.I. , USB - PC Link,On Screen Display, Center Channel Alignment, Virtual Surround Back, Quick Speaker Setup and more. (Manufacturer Recertified) 
eCOST.com Part #37118395 
Mfg. Part #RXD411S REF Temporarily Out of Stock $139.99 



17 Denon 
AF/FM Stereo Receiver (DRA-395) 
The DRA395 includes random preset memory tuning for 40 stations (AM/FM). FM stations can be searched by the tuner, and automatically stored in the preset memory up to 40 stations,(Manufacturer Recertified) 
eCOST.com Part #1841289 
Mfg. Part #DRA395 (REFURB) In Stock $142.99 



18 Denon 
AM/FM/FM Stereo Receiver - Black (DRA-297) 
The DRA297 provides a PRE OUT terminal that lets you connect another amp so that you can enjoy the same source in sub-room 1 that you have in the main room (Manufacturer Recertified) 
eCOST.com Part #38512870 
Mfg. Part #DRA297 REF In Stock $149.99 



19 Onkyo 
7.1 Channel Home Theater Receiver (TX-SR505) 
With HDMI transport enabling pass-thru sources up to 1080p and component video supporting 720p and 1080i sources, this A/V receiver is a fine investment for those who want the best of what’s available today…and tomorrow (Manufacturer Recertified) 
eCOST.com Part #38513098 
Mfg. Part #TXSR505 REF In Stock Was: $164.99 
Price: $157.99 



20 Denon 
AM/FM Stereo Receiver (DRA-37) 
With an all new front panel layout and design, the DRA-37 is not only great looking, but easy to setup and use. Beginners or experts with Hi-Fi systems will enjoy the features and control this receiver has to offer. (Manufacturer Recertified) 
eCOST.com Part #38512888 
Mfg. Part #DRA37 REF In Stock $169.99 



21 Denon 
7.1 Dolby Digital Surround Home Theater Receiver w/ XM Tuner & iPod Connect (AVR587) 
You Can Customize the Performance of this Receiver to Suit Your Home Theater and Enhance Operating Ease. XM Radio Tuner, iPod Input ( Denon Recertified) 
eCOST.com Part #35126332 
Mfg. Part #AVR587 REF In Stock $172.99 



22 Denon 
7.1 Dolby Digital Surround EX Home Theater Receiver (AVR-1905) 
With more than half a kilowatt of output power, the AVR-1905 provides the power and versatility to precisely control almost any loudspeaker array and produce the premium home theater experience. (Manufacturer Recertified) 
eCOST.com Part #2644054 
Mfg. Part #AVR1905 In Stock $172.99 



23 Denon 
7.1 Channel Home Theater Receiver - Black (AVR-1706) 
75 Watts x 7 High Current Design, Dolby Digital Surround EX, Pro Logic IIx decoding with Cinema, Music and Game Modes,7 Channels equal power amplifier section, DTS ES Discrete 6.1 and Matrix 6.1 decoding(Manufacturer Recertified) 
eCOST.com Part #3332466 
Mfg. Part #AVR1706 REFURB In Stock $174.99 



24 Denon 
7.1 Channel Home Theater Receiver w/ XM Radio Tuner & iPod Connect (AVR-687) 
75 Watts x 7 Channels, Multi-Room Capable, A/B Speaker Switching, Surround Sound (DENON Recertified Model) 
eCOST.com Part #34561623 
Mfg. Part #AVR687 REF In Stock $174.99 



25 Onkyo 
7.1 Channel Home Theater Receiver (TX-SR505 - Open Box) 
With HDMI transport enabling pass-thru sources up to 1080p and component video supporting 720p and 1080i sources, this A/V receiver is a fine investment for those who want the best of what’s available today…and tomorrow (Open Box) 
eCOST.com Part #40689691 
Mfg. Part #TXSR505OBB2 Temporarily Out of Stock $175.99


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

lol thanks man, you're my hero 

now I'll be up all night researching.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I have my Denon AVR-1804 on ebay. I had it listed here last week but no one was interested. $90 opening bid. Solid receiver and I took very good care of it. I just recently upgraded is all.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...10800&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Selling


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Manufacturer Recertified 


Ever wonder why, cause it broke in the first place.


Yamaha


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Diru said:


> Manufacturer Recertified
> 
> 
> Ever wonder why, cause it broke in the first place.
> ...


ive heard when a factory produces 100s or 1000s of items, occasionally quality control misses 1 and its flawed, which is why refurbs are great because they have been inspected by a real human and passed the companys tests.

and theyre cheaper because everyone who doesnt know tis thinks there is a problem, when in reality, any problem has been fixed and the item is tested perfect.

i prefer to buy refurbs 

hus amps speakers you name it.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

60ndown said:


> ive heard when a factory produces 100s or 1000s of items, occasionally quality control misses 1 and its flawed, which is why refurbs are great because they have been inspected by a real human and passed the companys tests.
> 
> and theyre cheaper because everyone who doesnt know tis thinks there is a problem, when in reality, any problem has been fixed and the item is tested perfect.
> 
> ...


Good luck with them, I just see it from the other side of the fence is all....


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

I just picked up an older Kenwood receiver on craigslist for $20 this weekend. Was looking for something cheap to power a game room system, so I didn't really need surround sound (though it has old school dolby surround...not 5.1). Works great, is still in great condition, and has a switch for lower impedance speakers (less than 8ohm), so mine are no problem.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

Diru said:


> Manufacturer Recertified
> 
> 
> *Ever wonder why, cause it broke in the first place.*
> ...


not really because it's fixed now. with warranty. and cheaper.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

I think I've narrowed it down to this Denon receiver: http://www.ecost.com/Detail/Receivers/Denon/AVR1506+REF/35126383.aspx

It has adjustable high and low pass x-overs, which would work very well with my 25+ year old mains that can really handle low bass very well, plus I think I can run the sub off one of the unused channels and I might be able to get away with it.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

bass_lover1 said:


> I think I've narrowed it down to this Denon receiver: http://www.ecost.com/Detail/Receivers/Denon/AVR1506+REF/35126383.aspx
> 
> It has adjustable high and low pass x-overs, which would work very well with my 25+ year old mains that can really handle low bass very well, plus I think I can run the sub off one of the unused channels and I might be able to get away with it.



can or can't handle bass ?

run the sub off un used channel ?


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

zukiaudio said:


> can or can't handle bass ?
> 
> run the sub off un used channel ?


Can't, sorry.

Yea it's a 7.1 I'll only have 4 speakers now, the fronts and rears, and eventually a center channel, which leaves 2 unused.


----------



## kknack (May 21, 2007)

I always check out my local big box stores for open box stuff too, especially when newer models are coming out. I stole my Onkyo 805 receiver (it was low enough that even you would have grabbed it) considering it was close to 899 at the store when it was new.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. I looked through Circuit City's outlet store, and they have a few last year Denon models for a good price, specifically the AVR887 (here) that seems to be better than the other one I was looking at from ecost, plus cheaper, since ecost wants 30 for shipping.

What do you guys think?


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

bass_lover1 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I looked through Circuit City's outlet store, and they have a few last year Denon models for a good price, specifically the AVR887 (here) that seems to be better than the other one I was looking at from ecost, plus cheaper, since ecost wants 30 for shipping.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I can't see the link from eCost, just kicks me to their main page, but the 887 should do fine for your needs. Did you happen to look at the 1804 I was selling? The price is certainly right.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

havok20222 said:


> I can't see the link from eCost, just kicks me to their main page, but the 887 should do fine for your needs. Did you happen to look at the 1804 I was selling? The price is certainly right.


Yea I did look at it, but I definitely want something with a warranty, and thats the only reason I'm not having you end that auction early .


----------



## dcarwin (Feb 2, 2008)

The Panny digital amps (SA-XR...) are a go. Best used with digital inputs.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

bass_lover1 said:


> Yea I did look at it, but I definitely want something with a warranty, and thats the only reason I'm not having you end that auction early .


NP.  No bids yet, but 2 days and 15 watchers, I should get what I want out of it.


----------

